# Những lý do khiến máy ép dầu gia đình tự chế "ế ẩm"



## Banhbeo09 (16 Tháng mười một 2021)

*Máy ép dầu gia đình* hàng tự chế có nên mua không? Đây cũng là một câu hỏi mà khá nhiều bà con quan tâm. Bởi vì dòng máy ép dầu tự chế, hàng nhái lại cũng đang được bán khá nhiều trên thị trường hiện nay. Thậm chí với mức giá siêu rẻ để thu hút bà con mua. Vậy chất lượng loại thiết bị này được đánh giá như thế nào? Có nên mua hay không? Cùng tìm hiểu với chúng tôi ngay sau đây nhé!

*Đánh giá về chất lượng máy ép dầu gia đình tự chế*​Máy ép dầu gia đình tự chế là loại máy dựa vào những đặc điểm thiết kế của hàng nhập chính hãng để chế tạo ra. Hoặc mua các linh kiện rời về tự chế thành sản phẩm riêng. Những mẫu máy này về cơ bản vẫn có thể hoạt động được. Tuy nhiên, chất lượng khó lòng đảm bảo tốt như máy nhập tại các nhà máy chuyên về sản xuất máy ép dầu lớn thiết kế.

Do các chi tiết, linh kiện không được đồng bộ. Các kích thước, độ dày mỏng của trục ép, ốp nhiệt, chiều dài máy, công tơ… đều được lắp ghép lại với nhau. Thậm chí có người còn mua máy cũ về tháo linh kiện để tái chế ra một chiếc máy ép dầu mới bán với giá tốt hơn.

Máy ép dầu gia đình tự chế không có sự tính toán chặt chẽ, chính xác về mọi mặt. Khi hoạt động có thể gây ra tiếng ồn lớn, dễ trục trặc, dễ bào mòn. Lúc sử dụng khiến mọi người cảm thấy rất khó chịu, chỉ muốn vứt luôn máy vào xó.

Chưa kể những máy tự chế thường khả năng nghiền ép rất kém. Dầu ép ra không được kiệt, còn dư lượng dầu trong bã rất nhiều, có khi phải ép đi ép lại 2-3 lần. Vì vậy mà nhiều người sau khi mua phải máy ép dầu gia đình tự chế đã cảm thấy rất thất vọng, không còn niềm tin để mua tiếp. 







*Có nên mua máy ép dầu gia đình tự chế không?*​Nếu gặp phải những chiếc máy ép dầu gia đình tự chế chất lượng kém như ở trên miêu tả thì tốt nhất bà con không nên mua. Hoặc ngay cả khi giới thiệu đó là máy ép dầu tự chế phải xem xét lại. Thà lúc đầu mua đắt một chút nhưng đúng hàng tốt, dùng được dài lâu còn hơn mua loại về dùng vài bữa vứt đi.

Máy ép dầu tự chế nhìn kỹ sẽ phát hiện ra ngay, bà con chỉ cần chú ý một chút là biết. Hoặc không trước khi mua hãy mang nguyên liệu đến test thử trực tiếp để xem máy móc hoạt động ra sao. Đối với những người ở xa không đến tận nơi được thì nhờ nhân viên bán hàng quay máy thực tế để xem.

Nhưng lời khuyên tốt nhất cho bà con theo kinh nghiệm bán máy ép dầu nhiều năm nay tốt nhất mua hàng mới, hàng tốt mà dùng. Hơn nữa, giá các loại máy ép dầu nhập khẩu tốt hiện nay cũng khá rẻ, chả đắt hơn hàng cũ, hàng tự chế lại bao nhiêu.

Nếu bà con quan tâm xin mời đến với công ty chuyên về máy ép dầu thực vật Lalifa để lựa chọn, tìm hiểu. Tại đây, có rất nhiều máy ép dầu từ giá rẻ - giá trung bình cho đến hàng máy cao cấp. Bà con có thể thoải mái lựa chọn theo điều kiện kinh tế, nhu cầu sử dụng của mình.

Đặc biệt là mua ở những nơi chuyên về máy ép dầu và có chuyên môn, am hiểu về thiết bị sẽ tốt hơn rất nhiều so với việc mua ở những nơi bán lẻ, chưa hiểu sâu về kỹ thuật máy. Vì đôi khi sẽ có những trục trặc xảy ra trong lúc vận hành. Nếu người có kinh nghiệm sẽ xử lý, hỗ trợ được nhanh chóng, chính xác hơn.


----------

